# Water pulsing in shower, followed by hot water



## Da11en47 (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a shower fixture with hot and cold water valves, which were recently replaced, handles and stems. After about 10-15 seconds there is what I can best explain as a pulse or shutter, followed by very hot water. You then must adjust the cold water again to find a balance. What could be some problems? Thank you.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

